# Your Best Weapon



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 25, 2012)

Let's be honest: We all have that one weapon we love with all our heart. It may not be that popular or that great in stats, but oh boy do you feel invincible when you're put in control of one.

It could be any game, popular or obscure. All it takes to qualify is your undying love. So what are your favourites?


For me, I'm a Battlefield player, and I _worship_ the AN-94. I also dearly love S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s basic AK74 and ArmA's RPG-7V.

What about you?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

Ak47 and HK416 hands down.  Oh and my .45 Kimber.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2012)

The bow my husband made me in skyrim. Its better than any of your shitty death devices >:3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

Silent but deadly


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

The Dual SBP90 SMGs from _TimeSplitters 2_.

Whenever I get those two guns on an arcade match, I go up the scoreboards by ten-to-twenty points in a matter of seconds. The dumb AI just can't avoid the barrage. I think I once killed five guys at once with them. A quintuple kill, if you will.

I also love the Plasma Rifle from the _Halo_ games, primarily because of the noise ("Pyow Pyow Pyow Pyow Pyow Pyowpyowpyowpyowpyowpyopyopyopyopyopyopyopyopyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo vzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt!") and also that hand-waving animation when it overheats.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2012)

My Jolteon has a Timid nature, is EV trained in Sp.Atk and Speed, has max Speed, HP, and Special Attack IVs with 26 Def and 27 Sp.Def IVs, and has max power Hidden Power Ice. None of you know what any of that means.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 25, 2012)

The hidden blade from Assassin's Creed. Played through AC2 a few times using only that.  

The big ass gemmed enchanted and fortified great sword my warrior uses in Forsaken World.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 25, 2012)

P90 SD Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

I still need to play that game.


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2012)

Bitches cannot handle my Single Action Army. 


though the P90 and FAMAS are pretty fabulous. :3


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> Bitches cannot handle my Single Action Army.



Do you consider it the greatest handgun ever made?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

YCS-186
Unique Gauss rifle from Fallout New Vegas.

I have a stiffie for sniper weapons, let alone railgun systems in your hands with respectable rate of power and devastating kill-power.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 25, 2012)

"Options" in Gradius / Lifeforce.
The "slam" ability in Mass Effect. (Although it got kind of shitty in ME3, and I instead raped everything with double-push. Also, adepts FTW.)
The spread gun in Contra. (No one's mentioned this yet? I am disappoint.)
Grenade / missile launchers in practically anything.
The spectral form of the Soul Reaver in... Soul Reaver.


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Do you consider it the greatest handgun ever made?


yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 25, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The bow my husband made me in skyrim. Its better than any of your shitty death devices >:3


What're its stats?



Aldino said:


> P90 SD Ghost Recon Future Soldier


You have good taste.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh shit how could I forget my Kershaw Tanto Groove.


----------



## Pine (Jun 25, 2012)

the gravity gun from Half Life 2
IRL: baseball bats


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 25, 2012)

The railgun from Quake III Areana, hands down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2012)

Killing Floor's Handcannon.

My best friend.


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;cCsuqF7URvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCsuqF7URvE[/video]


----------



## Carnie (Jun 25, 2012)

Anything burst fire.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> yessssssssssssssssssss



How many arms do you have? One or two?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2012)

my sniper rocket launcher in mass effect 1.
essentially the best spectre sniper rifle with 2 damage and knockback enhancing upgrades and explosive amunition MK X.
i didnt even have to hit them enymore, that thing blasted straight through any cover and even knocked down a krogan


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2012)

The Wunderwaffle DG-2 from _Call of Duty: World at War_, _Call of Duty: Black Ops_, and presumably _Call of Duty: Black Ops II_. It's really badass, I was sad when most of the Black Ops maps left the weapon out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

fuck it any sniper railgun/coilgun/gaussgun is enough to make me happy in the pants


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 25, 2012)

My bare hands. Brutal Doom and FotNS are probably the most destructive.

Gauss/rail weapons are also acceptable.


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2012)

... >.> <.< The wrist knife thingy from AC. Portal gun, if you can call that a weapon, and in Resident Evil 5, the unlimited rocket launcher.

And in LoZ, the boomerang.

irl: bats.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh that reminds me: The Nano Rifle from Red Faction as well as the Singularity Bomb/Cannon

[video=youtube;GworyUcQH0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GworyUcQH0g[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

Ley said:


> irl: bats.


Real life stuff now?

OOH OOOH Macmillan Tac-50 =D 

I have used one and I swear firing it is almost as good as sex. Especially when hitting something at 750 metres.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2012)

Ley said:


> ... >.> <.< The wrist knife thingy from AC.



The hidden blade is awesome. In AC3, it's detachable. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2012)

The AMR in Fallout New Vegas is a favorite. "A Light Shining in Darkness" is also pretty badass for executions and the like, though it's not particularly powerful. 

10mm Penetrator (Perhaps the most Freudian gun of all time) from F.E.A.R made me giggle like a little school girl the first few times I used it. It's always fun to hit people from below with it. The shotgun in that game was also a lot of fun, but I always like shotguns. 

Some of the weapons from Borderlands were fun, at least until I leveled up and they became little more than overrated massaging devices. Hard to stick with one gun in that game. 

Overall though I'd say the AMR though. I've always had a fondness of sniper rifles, and one that can turn targets into hail of flaming meat chunks in a single hit warrants extra recognition. It's a weapon that blurs the line between "fighting" and "smiting."


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

The Quake II railgun. Everything about it. The damage. The accuracy. The beam. The pounding sound it makes as soon as you press the mouse button. The gibs flying everywhere. EVERYTHING.







Just look at that badass mofo.

[video=youtube;SX1xGOdmIb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX1xGOdmIb4[/video]

Love playing on instagib servers. One hit rails. Infinite slugs. Beautiful custom maps. Shit never gets old.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 25, 2012)

870 mcs
Putting holes in everything and everyone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

Gradius: Ripple Laser
Spreadshot (you know the fuck where)
And THIS ship, the Do-NX-AH-16B Biaxe! Lookit dat sway!! <(O.O<) (>O3O)>

Oh yeah...and that Razor Wind.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably a Desert Eagle, mainly in CS 1.6, CS:S, Killing Floor, and Left 4 Dead 2. Aside from that, the super shotgun in DooM 2.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 25, 2012)

The G3 when its an option. The M14, FAL, and SCAR-H are all acceptable substitutes though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Aside from that, the super shotgun in DooM 2.


-*POOW*

God, Classic Doom had the best sound effects. As odd as that sounds.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2012)

I've become fond of the MP-412 Rex in BF3.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2012)

Crimson witch cinia
closest i felt to invincible.
o yea also mini-chain saw in dead rising.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 25, 2012)

there was this one weapon...that always made me shit myself


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 25, 2012)

The katana in _Conker's Bad Fur Day_, oh the number of Tediz heads I've severed! The magic boomerang in any of the LoZ games that it's present in (The Gale boomerang in TP was also pretty bitchin'), aaaaand Maya, my level 100 Dragonite (Hyper beam, Flamethrower, Ice beam, Thunderbolt)(Atk-336 Def-249 SpAtk-264 SpDef-264 Spd-221).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't lie. You loved chucking nades all over the place in Serious Sam, even when there were no monsters.


----------



## Anubite (Jun 26, 2012)

I say, my mind or a Lee Enfield, scoped or unscoped.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 26, 2012)

Beretta M-9 with fiber optic sights, or the M-4 Socom.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 26, 2012)

Any pistol in any game ever.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

Real life? My Six inch .357 S&W 686.

In videogames? Got a couple.

BF3: SU-35 Super Flanker >:3  On infantry maps, I'm happy to rock faces with the AN-94 with Kobra sights, Spas-12, or QBU-88 with Kobra sight.

Halo Series: Sniper and good ol' BR.

And my all time favorite videogame weapon? Turok 2's Cerebral Bore. It's EXACTLY what it says on the tin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CaiXVbFZXI

Also, did someone mention the razor wind?! 8D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWgwBBNWpZU *6:50


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 26, 2012)

Long range, Sniper rifle.. MSR or Barrett .50BMG, while I have my preferences I normally go with accuracy over range or power.
Mid-Close FNP90(when available), or DMR, M14.

Sadly most shooter game's selections of rifles... is lacking...

In GRAW FS i normally always go with either an Sniper or DMR and FN90 in semi auto(disappointed they don't have burst shot on it).
Halo(varies heavily depending on map...) normally a sniper and dmr(carbine, br, dmr, ect..)

Almost any other game, sniper with dmr backup.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Now this is a tough one, but... Any of the Unreal Tournament rocket launchers, Doom's super shotgun, Bioshock's shotgun with electric buckshot, or Borderlands' Combustion Hellfire. That's not even getting me started on MW4's UAC2's.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 26, 2012)

The Colt Python from the Resident Evil series.  Just aim well and watch the zombie head go pop.  Never got old ^^


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yes! And before I forget! Unreal's Flak Cannon! Professional flak monkey at work. >:3


----------



## Seas (Jun 26, 2012)

MP7. 
Bonus points if a game portrays it's niche among SMG's well.
I have an airsoft one since a few years, pretty nice for CQB.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2012)

Mp7s are always fun


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

Why is there so much love for battle rifles like the M14? Battle rifles are shite.

In pretty much every game ever they're only half as good as the worst assault rifle.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2012)

Basically any energy based weapon, but for sorta modern/real weapons, I'm very fond of 
The family of L85
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_80_yaznP3lM/TTh1Q5aKqkI/AAAAAAAABcs/W3sBsgWloYs/s1600/SAA_L85_1_L.jpg


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Why is there so much love for battle rifles like the M14? Battle rifles are shite.
> 
> In pretty much every game ever they're only half as good as the worst assault rifle.



Superior range, superior accuracy, often vastly superior damage. Why spray when a single high caliber round to the brain pan is enough.  There's a reason our soldiers in real life are stressed the importance of accurate single shots (or bursts, depending on the weapon) over full auto fire.

And as for why in most games, refer to my first sentence. Also if said game has a 'hardcore' ruleset available said rifles are often one hit kills even from long range.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Superior range, superior accuracy, often vastly superior damage. Why spray when a single high caliber round to the brain pan is enough.  There's a reason our soldiers in real life are stressed the importance of accurate single shots (or bursts, depending on the weapon) over full auto fire.


Ah, but that's *exactly* why I love assault rifles. They do the job of a battle rifle as accurately, but unlike a battle rifle they have huge magazines and you can use them for suppressive fire when necessary. Pretty much the only advantage of something like the M14 is the higher calibre. 

I suppose a good middle ground for ARs and BRs is something like the M16 due to its inability to be fired full-auto, thus forcing idiots to use the AR properly.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Ah, but that's *exactly* why I love assault rifles. They do the job of a battle rifle as accurately, but unlike a battle rifle they have huge magazines and you can use them for suppressive fire when necessary. Pretty much the only advantage of something like the M14 is the higher calibre.
> 
> I suppose a good middle ground for ARs and BRs is something like the M16 due to its inability to be fired full-auto, thus forcing idiots to use the AR properly.



The M16 is in no way a middle ground, it fires the same 5.56x45 round almost every other assault rifle in common usage fires. Further more an M16 CAN be fired full auto, depending on the variant, much the same with many other assault rifles. You're also incorrect about the issue of accuracy, the shorter barrel of common assault rifles (and particularly carbines) makes them much LESS accurate than a larger caliber semi auto. Not to mention the lighter bullet itself is more prone to drift and more heavily effected by wind. And as for magazine capacity, any rifle that has a detachable box mag (almost all of them) has available the same 25/30 round mags used by smaller caliber assault rifles. Further more the idea that a semi auto can't suppress an enemy is ludicrous. Men will duck and stay down just the same if the shots coming their way are fired 6 a second or 2-3 a second. In fact trying to suppress with an assault rifle is more likely to get you killed once you empty the small magazine in a couple seconds. Squad level automatic weapons exist to fill that role, NOT assault rifles.

In the context of most video games there is almost no scenario in which a battle rifle should loose to an automatic save under 20 meters where panic fire and spray and pray becomes viable. In real life however the reason so called battle rifles are not in wide usage is because the assault rifle offers a lighter, more compact option that will do the same job and most modern combat occurs under 50 meters. However if you can you should watch some of the footage of soldiers in combat from desert storm or any of the more recent conflicts. There's alot out there in particular of fighting in Iraq showing the inaccuracy assault rifles in engaging distant targets. More than 60% of confirmed kills beyond 200 yards have been attributed to high caliber semi automatic rifles, mostly guns like the M39 or HK417.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

Fernin said:


> _-snip-_


Fair cop, but it begs the question of why sniper rifles aren't more widely used.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Ley said:


> And in LoZ, the boomerang.



Cane of Somaria, ftw. D:<
And it's a shame they chucked the boomerang.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Fair cop, but it begs the question of why sniper rifles aren't more widely used.



Simple, the ranges combat takes place within has confined them to a niche role. A useful one sure, but when the majority of engagements happen within something like a 50-150 meter envelope they're simply not necessary in most situations. It's also worth nothing that a sniper rifle and battle rifle (most commonly referred to as a designated marksman's rifle) are not the same thing. They often share a platform in the case of semi auto ones, but they are often built to different specifications and employ very different optics. Sniper rifles often use high power fixed zoom scopes while battle rifles are often used with iron sights or mid range gun optics like the Acog or similar. A sniper is essentially an installation where as a squad marksman is a mobile soldier like any other, and while the cliches of the two may overlap, their actual roles do not.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Simple, the ranges combat takes place within has confined them to a niche role. A useful one sure, but when the majority of engagements happen within something like a 50-150 meter envelope they're simply not necessary in most situations. It's also worth nothing that a sniper rifle and battle rifle (most commonly referred to as a designated marksman's rifle) are not the same thing. They often share a platform in the case of semi auto ones, but they are often built to different specifications and employ very different optics. Sniper rifles often use high power fixed zoom scopes while battle rifles are often used with iron sights or mid range gun optics like the Acog or similar. A sniper is essentially an installation where as a squad marksman is a mobile soldier like any other, and while the cliches of the two may overlap, their actual roles do not.


Well that all makes sense. I suppose what it comes down to is that I'm a notoriously bad shot, and so prefer to pop a lot of rounds off and see where they hit and adjust accordingly. I also find ironsights and reflex scopes useless beyond about 200m.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Well that all makes sense. I suppose what it comes down to is that I'm a notoriously bad shot, and so prefer to pop a lot of rounds off and see where they hit and adjust accordingly. I also find ironsights and reflex scopes useless beyond about 200m.



In real life the average shooter should be able to target out to around 300 meters with irons sights easily, and some competition shooters shoot 1000meters with plain old rifle sights. Red dots are even more flexible and on a good rifle should allow hits up 500 meters and beyond depending on skill and rifle. In videogames however it seems like that with only a couple exceptions ironsights and assorted red dots are more or less useless beyond close range. I's kinda of annoying really. -_-


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 26, 2012)

Laser pistol in Fallout 3 was a pretty good pal of mine. 
As was Cubone in any Pokemon game; bonemerang.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 27, 2012)

Fernin said:


> In real life the average shooter should be able to target out to around 300 meters with irons sights easily, and some competition shooters shoot 1000meters with plain old rifle sights. Red dots are even more flexible and on a good rifle should allow hits up 500 meters and beyond depending on skill and rifle. In videogames however it seems like that with only a couple exceptions ironsights and assorted red dots are more or less useless beyond close range. I's kinda of annoying really. -_-



Sadly the accuracy of weapons in games is always disappointing and annoying... when I can shoot a 2-3" thick piece of WOOD with a sniper rifle and the round doesn't go slap through it into the guy behind... there is something wrong. Always bugs me that I can shoot the thinnest obstruction between the bullet and an enemy ingame... and the 1/8" thick plastic tent will completely absorb a .308, 5.56 or .50bmg... Plus that adding a new scope suddenly increased the range of your rifle! -.-

Lets not even get started on high caliber rounds...


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 27, 2012)

Fernin said:


> In real life the average shooter should be able to target out to around 300 meters with irons sights easily, and some competition shooters shoot 1000meters with plain old rifle sights. Red dots are even more flexible and on a good rifle should allow hits up 500 meters and beyond depending on skill and rifle. In videogames however it seems like that with only a couple exceptions ironsights and assorted red dots are more or less useless beyond close range. I's kinda of annoying really. -_-


This trained shooter can't kill a target past 150m with plain iron sights, and what type of rifle? My standard issue m4a1 wasn't very good at long range.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> This trained shooter can't kill a target past 150m with plain iron sights, and what type of rifle? My standard issue m4a1 wasn't very good at long range.



I really don't mean any offense, but if you can't hit a target past 150m with iron sights, even with a 14 inch barrel... Then you need ALOT more training. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVrp_aum4lU&feature=player_embedded#!

As for the guns specifically we're talking about? Mostly semi autos firing 7.62x51 Nato or 7.62x54R. Think the M39 or SVD.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2012)

Fernin is a ballah.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Fernin is a ballah.



I don't even know what that means. ^^;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2012)

A baller,  hardcore if you will...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 28, 2012)

o yea in saints row the third the machience gun that when fully maxed sets enemies on fire.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 28, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o yea in saints row the third the machience gun that when fully maxed sets enemies on fire.


Oh God no, it ain't got nothing on THIS.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Best weapon of all the games I've played.....That's hard. But for epicness I place my vote on "The Mysterious Magnum" In Fallout: New Vegas, the music when you draw and holster makes it all the sweeter.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the only thing you should be using in BF3's Conquest mode.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 10, 2012)

Best weapon is my Model 1887 shotgun in MW3, with range proficiency.


----------



## Kingpin23 (Sep 10, 2012)

I find the gattling guns a great way to take out someone in Armored Core 5. Fast firing, and good to quickly deal damage


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 10, 2012)

Well it all depends on the game for me.  Lots of game breaking weapons throughout first person shooters these days.







Like this bad boy.  Almost as over powered and surprisingly not that ammo consuming as the minigun from Serious Sam 2.

Normally when it comes to first person shooters I always prefer the shotguns.






An excellent example of a shotgun.  This quadruple barreled bastard will drop anything.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, my. WAY too many weapons to pick just one!
My favourites however are:

Lancer - Gears of War
Hammer of Dawn - Gears of War
WunderWaffe - Call of Duty: World At War
Plasma Cutter - Dead Space
Portal Gun - Portal
Toy Laser Sword - Dead Rising (I spent nearly all of my time in the game with this, while wearing the 'lego' helmet.)
Various Pack-A-Punched guns in Call of Duty (WAW or BO) Zombies, such as the Reaper, or the Nitrogen Cooled Flamethrower.

There's a bunch more I can't think of, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 10, 2012)

Since I mostly play rogue on the RPGs I play, I'd have to say dual-wield daggers or when permitted dual-wield swords. 
It's an excellent way to convert your enemies into kibble. :3


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Oh, my. WAY too many weapons to pick just one!
> My favourites however are:
> 
> Lancer - Gears of War
> ...



FINALLY!!! Someone who sees the Waw pack a punched are better, I'll take a PaP MG42 over the HK21 anytime.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

_'First-rate Temerian Sword'_ from Witcher 2 (Even if there are better swords)
_'Astora's Straight Sword'_ from Dark Souls.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2012)

â™ª

From Super Robot Wars D


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

The Spread Gun from Contra. In a world where even a shot to the toenail results in a one-hit death, you need something that can clear out a room of bad guys instantly. More modern shooters would do well to have a spread gun but then again, when your character can take a 15-second break and have his health replenished, you really don't need a supergun. The game is hard to lose, unlike the early 90s shooters.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 11, 2012)

MrSynndicated said:


> FINALLY!!! Someone who sees the Waw pack a punched are better, I'll take a PaP MG42 over the HK21 anytime.


To me they feel and look better. They seem so much more powerful as well; BO prefers assault rifles over heavy machine guns.



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> _'First-rate Temerian Sword'_ from Witcher 2 (Even if there are better swords)
> _'Astora's Straight Sword'_ from Dark Souls.



Astora's Straight Sword is awesome, but by the time I picked it up, I already had more powerful weapons. At least now I know where it is for future playthroughs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Portal Gun - Portal



The portal gun isn't a weapon.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 11, 2012)

My friends probably wouldn't agree with me, but Snake's mines on Super Smash Bros Brawl.  Is it a motion mine, is it remote, is it on me!?!  It's satisfying and it's the most evil way to kill steal :twisted:.


----------



## FireFoxZero (Sep 11, 2012)

M60, 240 Bravo, if its a Light MG it'll do just fine. Though I also have a fondness for the G36.

As far as 'used in real life' my cousin has let me fire his AR-15 on several occasions, a couple bursts is enough to jack up my adrenaline and make that day a good day regardless of any BS that may come. I like to argue that nothing beats the class of a M1911.

Game guns, who can forget the M249 from BLACK? That thing raped face. But as far as Battlefields and CoD's go if i can get an M60 or 240 Bravo I'm a happy hyena.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the sway shot of the Do-NX-AH-16B Biaxe Assault Helicopter throughout the DoDonPachi series. I love it's perfect balance of survival and scoring capabilities

Of all the FPS games I love:
Turok 1: Alien Weapon
Turok 2: Shotgun
Goldeneye: Shotgun
Perfect Dark: Laptop Gun
Serious Sam 2: Minigun
Doom 3: Plasma Gun

Freeze Option and Ripple Laser for Gradius V, clears everything and goes through walls
Ixion for Raiden Fighters 3, broken ass continuous Gatling laser that swirls around the ship
and Ampharos!


----------



## Percy (Sep 11, 2012)

Any good old bolt-action sniper.

And none of the Call of Duty quickscope bullshit either.


----------



## lafeel (Sep 11, 2012)

Would have to toss in the AN's distaff cousin, the AEK-971 into the batch.

And seriously, have you taken a hard look at the AN? If you line your eyes up with the sights then neither the handle nor the magazine are pointing straight down.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2012)

The Skedar Mauler from the original Perfect Dark.
IRL? IDK, I've refused to handle firearms since I shot myself and it's been like 5 years now.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2012)

lafeel said:


> Would have to toss in the AN's distaff cousin, the AEK-971 into the batch.
> 
> And seriously, have you taken a hard look at the AN? If you line your eyes up with the sights then neither the handle nor the magazine are pointing straight down.



Ergonomically it is a horrible gun, but on the inside, it's pure clock work. I love it. Now if they could take thous internals can fit them inside a Tar 21 body... Now that'd be sexy.


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 12, 2012)

Gnasher Shotgun - Gears of War 1, 2, 3.

Every stock weapon - TF2

M40A3 - Call of Duty 4

Scout (sniper rifle) - CS:S


----------



## kaskae (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Kaiser (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm gonna go gun and sword:

-Ivon and Ebony from Devil May Cry! Who needs a sniper, shotgun or a rocket launcher with these two babies! ^_^
-Either Sephiroth's Katana or a Death Scythe from Soul Eater. I wanna slash every enemy with these!


----------



## Caldy (Sep 12, 2012)

ive read over a few pages and im seeing some awesome guns missing! these are the top 5 i can think of that i didnt see.

1. Golden gun from golden eye. Seriously who wouldnt want a 1 shot kill on any one getting shot on any body part
2. Anihalator from Saints Row 2. cause from SR2 when you got it you got infinate ammo
3. Fatman from Fallout. Come'on its a freaking  nuke!
4. Rex from Metal Gear Solid. Some of you may not consider it a weapon but its called a weapon multiple times in games.
5. BFG from Doom. .............Big F'n Gun, nuff said


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 12, 2012)

Caldy said:


> 5. BFG from Doom. .............Big F'n Gun, nuff said



That is essentially the greatest weapon ever made.  There is practically no other bfg like weapon in any other first person shooter that can match it's firepower.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> That is essentially the greatest weapon ever made.  There is practically no other bfg like weapon in any other first person shooter that can match it's firepower.



I would humbly disagree. 

Meet the Turok 2 Nuke. Mile wide hit radius, all targets killed instantly. The Turok  chronoscepter also counts.

[yt]SPf-6urZqWY[/yt]


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 12, 2012)

Photon Pulse Cannon, Ion Shard Railgun, and the good ol' Concussion Impulse Generator.
These are from the X games


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 12, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I would humbly disagree.
> 
> Meet the Turok 2 Nuke. Mile wide hit radius, all targets killed instantly. The Turok  chronoscepter also counts.


I'd say you got me on the Turok 2 Nuke Weapon but I'd disagree with the Chronoscepter.  It has a tendency to not register with enemies in range some times.  Plus I don't recall it being an instant kill when it hit larger enemies like the Triceratops riders or large mechanoids.  

The Turok 2 Nuke... yeah I forgot all about that.  Never finished Turok 2 thoroughly.  Always got lost in that last stage or it was some issue with the talismans and feathers.  Never got to fight that damn Primagen.   Actually now that I think about it I never finished Turok Evolution either.  Was there a nuke weapon in that too we are forgetting?


----------



## Demensa (Sep 12, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The portal gun isn't a weapon.



Yeah, I can see where you're coming from. It's not actually a weapon, but it can be used to do things like shoot a portal at the ceiling and the other under a turret so that the turret falls and breaks on the ground. 
I guess it's the floor that ends up doing the damage really...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 12, 2012)

The Fat Man from Fallout Three


----------



## Talisker (Sep 12, 2012)

best/favorites

The Ruhm from Valkyria Chronicles
Voldos' Katar from the Soul Blade/Calibur series.
CM901 and SPAS12 from MW3
SCAR-H and PP2000 from Battlefield 3
The Plasma Rifle from Doom 3....love it.


----------



## lafeel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Ergonomically it is a horrible gun, but on the inside, it's pure clock work. I love it. Now if they could take thous internals can fit them inside a Tar 21 body... Now that'd be sexy.


With respect I don't agree on the internals. It is horrendously over complicated due to that extremely rapid two round burst and the recoiling barrel.

Give me the AEK's balanced action any day. Simpler, cheaper, and, in spite of what the Russians adopted, more accurate.


----------



## Conn1496 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mace and Shield; CHARGE! Hitting people with a mace?:Best thing ever.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2012)

lafeel said:


> With respect I don't agree on the internals. It is horrendously over complicated due to that extremely rapid two round burst and the recoiling barrel.
> 
> Give me the AEK's balanced action any day. Simpler, cheaper, and, in spite of what the Russians adopted, more accurate.



I never said it was a better weapon, but what it accomplished as a machine is quite impressive. And I can't help like it for that reason. If we're going to go by something to actually carry and use, eh, 90s AK47 or piston AR of some sort.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is what i got for my favorite list not much though they're all swords.
Eternal Sphere (Star Ocean the Second Story) 
Falcon Blade (Dragonquest Series)
Glance Reviver (Valkyrie Profile)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow...I completely forgot I commented on this before. I just repeated what I said before. Thought it was a new thread for some reason. So sorry.


----------



## Caldy (Sep 12, 2012)

TheRedRaptor said:


> The Fat Man from Fallout Three



listed it in my top 5


----------



## BarlettaX (Sep 12, 2012)

Barret .50 in MW3

BANGBANGBANGBANGBANGBANG


----------



## kaskae (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 12, 2012)

Plasma cutter from dead space;dmr,sniper rifle,and magnum from halo reach; and ak47 w/ acog sight from mw3.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 12, 2012)

The Masher/Skullmasher from Borderlands cause every revolver and rifle should fire buckshot.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Exploding sawblades. Exploding sawblades EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> The Masher/Skullmasher from Borderlands cause every revolver and rifle should fire buckshot.


Two of the sexiest types of guns in Borderlands, simply because buckshot not in a shotgun.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Future Perfect. Siberia. This. 1000 zombies. You Win(tm).


----------



## JoeX (Sep 13, 2012)

Whenever I play The Ballad of Gay Tony, I use the DSR-1 with explosive rounds, and the AA-12 with explosive shells. I'm a heavy hitter. In Black Ops, my favorite gun is the M14 with red camo, ACOG sight and foregrip. Also, the Death Machine is an awesome fucking way to cut your enemies down. I remember when I got it once in multiplayer, and I was just killing shit. The RC-XD is my favorite kill streak. The M249 SAW in The Ballad of Gay Tony is a great gun, but its accuracy isn't that great. When it comes to shotguns in Black Ops, I prefer the suppressed SPAS-12.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shotguns are a personal fave. Also pump action>>>semi/autos


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 14, 2012)

------Volt's List of Boom! In order!-------

M-32 >Killing Floor
Shotgun >TeamFortress2 (Engy's > All)
MRV Grenades >Borderlands
Frag Grenade >HL2
Anything else that goes "Boom" >Any game I play


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

When it came to Black Ops, i loved using the Stoner LMG.  It had the feel and ammo capacity of an Assault Rifle but the firepower of a LMG. Never ran into too many people using it on the PS3 version or the Xbox version.  :|

Resident Evil 5, it was Sheva's Bow.  My roommate was always Chris, so I had to always be Sheva. Beat the game so many times, i loved the bow. No aiming reticle but it had unlimited ammo.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I'll list my favorites by type:

Guns:

Maliwan Defiler from Borderlands. What's more fun then watching your enemies scream in pain as they dissolve away? The Crimson Lance stand no chance against this bad boy.
Jakobs Bessie from Borderlands. The most powerful Sniper Rifle on Pandora.
Gyro Burster from Jak 3. Bring the rain.
Javelin from Mass Effect 3. Despite it's weight, it is by far the strongest single shot sniper rifle in the game in my opinion.

Blades:

Wrist Blades from Untold Legends: The Warrior's Code. Each type of wrist blade is unique, but the triple-bladed ones from this game are my favorite.
Wave Swords from Soulcalibur III. Reverse-wielded blades that feel just right when being used. (As for the pic. This is the only pic I can find that isn't the jagged ones. I prefer the sleek, smooth ones.)
Masamune from Final Fantasy Series. The ultimate dai-katana.
Ankou from Soulcalibur IV. This is by far one of my favorite scythes.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 15, 2012)

@ Xeras'na Bladewing 

In singleplayer the Widow is actually more powerful damage wise, thought the Jav is arguably cooler in its effect. In Multi the jav does more damage, but only slightly.


----------



## Luca (Sep 16, 2012)

Get my hands on Ermac in MK9 and I'm unstoppable. Same thing in brawl with Capt. Falcon.


----------



## LupusCreed (Sep 16, 2012)

For me Battlefield is got to be the PP-2000 or PP-19, Halo is DMR, and finally in all around just bad ass don't mess with me MOFO hidden blade from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Brick from Timesplitters: Future Perfect.
BFG 9000 from Doom.
And finally the Rail Driver from Red Faction even though I was shit at it. ^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2012)

Luca said:


> Get my hands on Ermac in MK9 and I'm unstoppable. Same thing in brawl with Capt. Falcon.



I will wreck you with the Operating Buddy.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> â™ª
> 
> From Super Robot Wars D



Oh wow your avatar the ranka pose plus Macross 7 for the win.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

Fernin said:


> @ Xeras'na Bladewing
> 
> In singleplayer the Widow is actually more powerful damage wise, thought the Jav is arguably cooler in its effect. In Multi the jav does more damage, but only slightly.



All in all, it's more personal preference. True, the Widow is stronger in single-player, but the Javelin comes with an enhanced scope, and armor-piercing ammo, so you can focus more on the extended barrel and the concentration mod if you're not playing Infiltrator. 

I always use the Javelin or Valiant in multiplayer. Actually, the Javelin has about a 20% damage increase in multiplayer, by my knowledge.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 16, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I will wreck you with the Operating Buddy.



R.O.B. is pretty formidable when you know how to use him.

For me, I'm generally a sniper rifle/shotgun person.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 16, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> The Brick from Timesplitters: Future Perfect.



OH MY GOD YES.

Used against you by the AI it's pretty formidable too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know about best weapon, but my new favorite is the Ullapool Caber in TF2. 

I've made it so that my demoman now has no other attack, instead charging at people with a live grenade his hand and smacking them with it. It 1-hits everything but the heavy and people who are overhealed, and when it crits it can kill multiple targets. 

Somehow it's actually good enough to be a valid tactic.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 17, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Exploding sawblades. Exploding sawblades EVERYWHERE.



Oh I loved that weapon.  Why couldn't they bring it back for 2004 and Unreal Tournament 3?


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't know about best weapon, but my new favorite is the Ullapool Caber in TF2.
> 
> I've made it so that my demoman now has no other attack, instead charging at people with a live grenade his hand and smacking them with it. It 1-hits everything but the heavy and people who are overhealed, and when it crits it can kill multiple targets.
> 
> Somehow it's actually good enough to be a valid tactic.



Sometimes the craziest tactic is the best. Utterly stupid in theory, extremely effective in practice. I've had good success going full blown melee fiend, especially if there's a heavily-grouped close-quarters firefight. Better yet if the game allows, you're a one-man third team going melee fiend in said close quarters firefight. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Sometimes the craziest tactic is the best. Utterly stupid in theory, extremely effective in practice. I've had good success going full blown melee fiend, especially if there's a heavily-grouped close-quarters firefight. Better yet if the game allows, you're a one-man third team going melee fiend in said close quarters firefight. :3



It started because I was really bored and tried to make the stupidest loadout possible. I chose sticky jumper (no damage), the grenade, and a pair of boots that replaces the classes' normal grenade launcher. I'd launch myself through the air and try to land on people while I smacked them. Wasn't particularly effective, but I got enough kills (and awesome ones at that) that I started considering how to modify it into a legitimate strategy. I equipped a shield (allows charge w/crits and has + explosive resistance) and kept the boots because I realized that they boosted my health. 

I'm about as effective with it as I am with most classes, but the +insanity makes the game ridiculously more fun.


----------



## Otto The Pup (Sep 19, 2012)

In any game. The knife, the crowbar. Anything that I can't shoot with and still is somewhat lethal in my hands.

In Team Fortress 2, I'd guess on the stock sniper rifle. Damn that thing's awesome.


----------



## Alekz (Sep 19, 2012)

A silenced silverballer.  So many wonderful memories of playing Bloodmoney X3


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 19, 2012)

The SAW from (the not yet released) Halo 4
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/226/d/b/halo_4_saw_by_uhzenostrom117-d5b4h7d.jpg

Because F@#% Yeah!


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 20, 2012)

Hard for me to decide. Maybe the brush gun from Fallout New Vegas. Or the YCS/186 Gauss Rifle.


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2012)

Flak Cannon from Unreal Tournament 2004.  The best version of the gun, to me.  The UT99 version was stronger, but the firing arc on the alt fire grenade was a little too low, and the UT3 version's spread was comically large.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2012)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/de/BFG9000.png
(Classic version on top, Doom 3 version on bottom)

The BFG-9000. Annihilates everything.


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2012)

If it's shooters, I LOVE Shotguns, Rocket Launchers, and Revolvers. In that order. 

But since I've been playing Dark Souls I've taken a liking to the Great Scythe. I love big powerful weapons


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

i am a huge battlefield player and i am UNSTOPABLE with my AEK-971 but i kill across the maps with my M98B.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Tesla Gun in Arcanum <3 Loved that gun


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2012)

I play Battlefield 3 a lot and I would have to say that my all time favorite gun in any game, is the AN-94. It is so amazing! I can counter-snipe with it from across the map with Heavy Barrel, 8 zoom scope, and the bipod. If you put it on 2 round burst, both of the bullets land in the exact same spot. I can run around with it in close range and still get kills while it is on full auto. Great gun!


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotta love the classic Halo pistol. I'm a big fan of the M-8 Avenger in Mass Effect 3, reliable and light. Other favorites include Electro Bolt shotgun in BioShock, Mattock in Mass Effect 3, AK74u in Black Ops, katana in Left 4 Dead 2, and ice beam in Metroid (series as a whole)


----------



## tbohn (Sep 28, 2012)

My absolute favorite would have to be the Hand Cannon from Resident Evil 4. 

You play though this dark and atmospherically creepy game, and you get your butt kicked a couple of times. Then on the second play through, you can buy a .50 caliber revolver which you can upgrade to have infinite ammo with no reloads. It's pretty much just a step below having a rocket launcher. You can end any boss battle in two shots!

It turns a classic Survival/horror game into a HILARIOUS shooting gallery.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2012)

tbohn said:


> My absolute favorite would have to be the Hand Cannon from Resident Evil 4.
> 
> You play though this dark and atmospherically creepy game, and you get your butt kicked a couple of times. Then on the second play through, you can buy a .50 caliber revolver which you can upgrade to have infinite ammo with no reloads. It's pretty much just a step below having a rocket launcher. You can end any boss battle in two shots!
> 
> It turns a classic Survival/horror game into a HILARIOUS shooting gallery.



Man, I remember the Tommy Gun in that game.

It made me sad when I found out just how overpowered it was. I woulda loved it if it was a balanced vintagey gun intended for "proper" play, such as the Red 9.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Man, I remember the Tommy Gun in that game.
> 
> It made me sad when I found out just how overpowered it was. I woulda loved it if it was a balanced vintagey gun intended for "proper" play, such as the Red 9.



Wait, the Red9 was balanced? That's news to me! XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Wait, the Red9 was balanced? That's news to me! XD



well it was pretty powerful

but not ridiculously so

the stock thing kinda made it a little too good, though


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Flak Cannon from Unreal Tournament 2004.  The best version of the gun, to me.  The UT99 version was stronger, but the firing arc on the alt fire grenade was a little too low, and the UT3 version's spread was comically large.



Pretty much all versions of the Flak Cannon are a ton of fun in the UT series^^
In 2004 it was fun to shoot at the ground in a very slight angle to make the bullets bounce at your enemy in an arc. No idea if that was actually a good tactic, I just thought it's cool that this is even possible


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 29, 2012)

Samus' suit from the Metroid series (with all the upgrades).


----------



## tbohn (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Man, I remember the Tommy Gun in that game.
> 
> It made me sad when I found out just how overpowered it was. I woulda loved it if it was a balanced vintagey gun intended for "proper" play, such as the Red 9.



The Red 9 was my favorite too. I loved how you could modify even the starting guns to the point where they are underpowered, but still viable weapons for the late game.

Then like you've said you've got the Thompson. Not to mention the infinite rocket launcher. Those are cool for about 10 minutes, but they are just so overpowered that there is no challenge!


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 3, 2012)

Beam Sword in SSBB: It's pretty amazing when used with Ike because his Smash A will pull them in a bit with the Beam Sword and then knock them back and down with his regular sword. Then you can throw the Beam Sword at them to guarantee they won't come back.
Missile Pod in Halo 3: I loved picking this thing up and trying to kill some guys outside of vehicles. I'd usually be able to control the hill on Valhalla with it. So sad that they took it out for Reach.
Rave Gun in Battlezone: Well it actually pretty much is the best weapon in the game, but I would just waste most of the ammo listening to the funky music.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> Rave Gun in Battlezone: Well it actually pretty much is the best weapon in the game, but I would just waste most of the ammo listening to the funky music.


Can I have your babies please?


----------



## Xcronic (Oct 6, 2012)

Agent 47's "Silverballer" from the Hitman series. A truly nice handgun


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

Your fist in Doom.

The force of Doomguy's fist alone could cave a man's face in. What happens when this guy takes steroids and puts on brass knuckles? That. That pic right up there. His enemies are reduced to nothing but a pile of bones and a bloody mist.

This thing is fucking scarier than the BFG9K.

You don't need a gun. *GUNS ARE FOR WUSSES.*


----------



## Fernin (Oct 7, 2012)

Xcronic said:


> Agent 47's "Silverballer" from the Hitman series. A truly nice handgun



All they are is steel bodied 1911's. They're not even a good gun in real life. I really don't understand why everyone loves them so much. -_-

"The AMT Hardballer (which the Silverballer is based on) is regarded as one of the poorer examples of the 1911 model pistol, plagued with unreliable manufacturing and steel issues; its only a good weapon of choice when used with HardBall ammunition, since the AMT was unreliable with the hollowpoint ammunition of the 1960's. Hence the name "Hardballer"." - Hitman Wiki


----------

